# It's so hot!



## Bearsy (May 23, 2010)

How do you cope with heat? I find that even 70 degree weather has me sweating like crazy. My reaction to heat is one of my biggest motivations towards losing weight.


----------



## LovesBigMen (May 23, 2010)

Oddly its not hot were I live yet
But you can do it you can make it, because thankfully there is air conditioning in this world.:happy:


----------



## rellis10 (May 23, 2010)

I'm a naturally warm person, seriously...i never ever have cold hands. So when it gets warm i turn into a mess. This summer wont be enjoyable for me. 

And LovesBigMen, have you tried getting Air Con in a northern english terraced house? Not gonna happen, i'm afraid.


----------



## Bearsy (May 23, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> Oddly its not hot were I live yet
> But you can do it you can make it, because thankfully there is air conditioning in this world.:happy:



Air conditioning isn't something I'm blessed with, unfortunately. Besides, I like being outdoors and you can't AC Mother Earth.


----------



## freakyfred (May 23, 2010)

Thnakfully it never gets too warm in Ireland that it can't be fixed with opening a window.


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 23, 2010)

*sitting at desk with fan on, having just had a cold shower*

Yes. It's been hot. I've been shadow-hopping all afternoon in order to prevent lobstering.


----------



## Zowie (May 23, 2010)

Compared to how much I hate the snowy winters, I'll take hot anyday.


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 23, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Compared to how much I hate the snowy winters, I'll take hot anyday.



I'll take average weather any day.

I hate snow. I hate ice. 

I can handle hot weather as long as I don't have to be in work with 400 other people and a broken AC, and have sun cream.


----------



## Fat Brian (May 23, 2010)

I have found that fat people are best served chilled. I hate hot weather but I work outside and live in the South so heat is inevitable, hot, wet heat. A friend of mine was in the Army and did six months in Saudi Arabia during the summer, 140 degrees every day. The next summer has was stationed somewhere in Louisiana, it never got over 105 but he said he suffered more in La than Saudi. He said in Saudi it was so hot and dry that as long as you keep drinking you were your own portable AC, you'd sweat your clothes soaking wet but the wind would dry them and cool you off.


----------



## gobettiepurple (May 23, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> I have found that fat people are best served chilled. QUOTE]
> 
> *hilarious . . . I like dishes best served chilled . . .
> 
> Having said that, I wish it were hot here in california, its been freakishly cold and rainy the last week . . . so out of season, but then again, I love california heat!*


----------



## Fat Brian (May 23, 2010)

If my wife would go with me I would so move to Seattle. I hate the sun sooo much, cloudy and rainy every day sounds perfect.


----------



## mossystate (May 23, 2010)

Cloudy and rainy everyday? I was just coming in to whine about how much I hate weather over 75 degrees. lol While Seattle does not get as many scorching days as some places, we have plenty of very warm days, and when you add any clouds...ugh. I just hope we don't have the stuff we had last summer, where my apartment was nearly 100 degrees. * weeps *


----------



## Fat Brian (May 23, 2010)

I thought Seattle had the highest suicide rate in the country because the sun never comes and it makes everybody crazy ?


----------



## CherryRVA (May 23, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> I thought Seattle had the highest suicide rate in the country because the sun never comes and it makes everybody crazy ?



I seriously hope not. I'm going to be moving there within the next 6 months with my boyfriend LOL


----------



## mossystate (May 23, 2010)

CherryRVA said:


> I seriously hope not. I'm going to be moving there within the next 6 months with my boyfriend LOL





I think you'll be fine. We are pretty fortunate having the weather we do. Some people badmouth our weather in order to get fewer people moving here. Now, if you need bright sun all the time...then you may want to think about the move.


----------



## escapist (May 24, 2010)

All I can say is I love Vegas. I'll take hot and dry over cold and damp any day. I hate humidity. It can be 55 degree's outside and I'll sweat because of the humidity. I just hate it. So I'm very happy to live where its hot and dry. Yep lots of AC and fan's, but its not to bad to me.


----------



## JenFromOC (May 24, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> How do you cope with heat? I find that even 70 degree weather has me sweating like crazy. My reaction to heat is one of my biggest motivations towards losing weight.



I'm sure this won't make you feel any better, but I'm pretty much of average weight and I sweat a lot too in warmer weather. My apartment doesn't have A/C and summer can be a real bitch. On another note, excessive sweating can be caused by anxiety as well...that's my own personal double whammy


----------



## FishCharming (May 24, 2010)

bearsy, you just have to dress accordingly. the humidity here sucks though, so light shorts, a light shirt and flipflops FTW! 

at least you dont have to wear dress pants and a dress shirt and tie with a long apron to work... in a restaurant, where it's 20 degrees warmer in the kitchen... so count your blessings 

and another thing, no one in buffalo is acclimated to hot, humid weather so keep an eye out and you'll notice that everyone is sweating as much as you, lol!


----------



## escapist (May 24, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> bearsy, you just have to dress accordingly. the humidity here sucks though, so light shorts, a light shirt and flipflops FTW!
> 
> at least you dont have to wear dress pants and a dress shirt and tie with a long apron to work... in a restaurant, where it's 20 degrees warmer in the kitchen... so count your blessings
> 
> and another thing, no one in buffalo is acclimated to hot, humid weather so keep an eye out and you'll notice that everyone is sweating as much as you, lol!



Been there done that, on both. Lived in the NW dressed like that, and worked as a cook & food server.


----------



## ~da rev~ (May 24, 2010)

I complain a lot when it's warm out here in Michigan. Don't know what I'm going to do when I move to Texas where it's 800 degrees year around.


----------



## BoostChub (May 24, 2010)

When it gets too hot then that's the perfect time to get out and do some shirtless fish'n! Still too hot? Jump in the lake.


----------



## Bearsy (May 24, 2010)

I slept on the porch last night; that was nice until I got sunburned before I woke up!


----------



## BoostChub (May 24, 2010)

LOL...it's happened to me soo many time expecially if you fall asleep trying to find constellations.



Bearsy said:


> I slept on the porch last night; that was nice until I got sunburned before I woke up!


----------



## WillSpark (May 24, 2010)

Here in MO we get the hot and humid all the way up to the 100s and cold and ice coating everything down to the -10s...But I'm lucky enough to have a cool place most of the time where things are kept overly cool and/or I have easy access to a body of water for swimming refreshment.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 24, 2010)

A wet, cold face cloth wrapped around your neck really helps.
I bought one of these as a summer fair and it was AMAZING.


That and drinking a LOT of cold beverages.


----------



## Joe944 (May 25, 2010)

This is why I love bay area weather, year round it's pretty much average. If it gets below 50 or above 80 people start complaining.


----------



## kristineirl (May 25, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> If my wife would go with me I would so move to Seattle. I hate the sun sooo much, cloudy and rainy every day sounds perfect.



Story of my life!  I'm almost certain that I want to drop anchor in Washington, solely for the weather and the excitement I get from looking at the forests. It would make me the happiest starfish to pick blueberries in the summer and not be so gosh darn hot. 

*shakes fist at california*


----------



## JenFromOC (May 25, 2010)

kristineirl said:


> Story of my life!  I'm almost certain that I want to drop anchor in Washington, solely for the weather and the excitement I get from looking at the forests. It would make me the happiest starfish to pick blueberries in the summer and not be so gosh darn hot.
> 
> *shakes fist at california*



Awww man!!! I love Cali...I'll admit, Seattle is really, really cool, but it still can't beat Orange County for me  And honestly, I'm not even a beach chick. If anything, I'd move back to North County (Fullerton, preferably) cuz South County is a little too high maintenance even for me LOL


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 25, 2010)

I think the answer is blindingly obvious. We should all get naked to cool down.


----------



## kristineirl (May 25, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I think the answer is blindingly obvious. We should all get naked to cool down.



Are you implying we should follow the advice of Nelly?


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 25, 2010)

kristineirl said:


> Are you implying we should follow the advice of Nelly?


One this one occasion, YES.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 25, 2010)

My therapist just told me about these ice pack things that go around your neck, waist or wrist to cool you down. She said you can get them at Dicks or Walmart. She was suggesting them for a different reason but I'm sure they'd work for this too. You should check it out.


----------



## Zowie (May 25, 2010)

You know what? It's not the heat that's bad. It's frigging damp. And there are mosquitoes.


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (May 25, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Awww man!!! I love Cali...I'll admit, Seattle is really, really cool, but it still can't beat Orange County for me  And honestly, I'm not even a beach chick. If anything, I'd move back to North County (Fullerton, preferably) cuz South County is a little too high maintenance even for me LOL



The O.C. Rules!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 26, 2010)

As I was walking around the beach in 80 degree weather yesterday, I thought about something else for this thread.. I know it's really tempting to blast your air conditioning in your car or at home because you're like burning hot, but I find going from really hot to really cold to really hot to really cold just makes the hot seem that much hotter. I turn in on a little, but not all the way so that I'm still a little warm. It just seems to get me acclimated to the heat easier.


----------



## supersizebbw (May 26, 2010)

it really is too hot! this weekend was 27degrees celsius and there was a big rugby event i was to go for on saturday...i actually ended up not going because of the ridiculous heat! heat=sweating buckets=EMBARASSING! 

i might look into those neck/wrist ice pack thingies thatgirl08 mentioned...anythings worth a try at this point.


----------



## LovesBigMen (May 28, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> Air conditioning isn't something I'm blessed with, unfortunately. Besides, I like being outdoors and you can't AC Mother Earth.


Ah n ac and oh well then thats true mother earth comes as is :happy:


----------



## LovesBigMen (May 28, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> I'm a naturally warm person, seriously...i never ever have cold hands. So when it gets warm i turn into a mess. This summer wont be enjoyable for me.
> 
> And LovesBigMen, have you tried getting Air Con in a northern english terraced house? Not gonna happen, i'm afraid.






Oh thats true never tried it before but dont be afraid *hugs*
I will protect you okay I wont I am tiny I cant protect anyone and your really really far away.
I was just saying if I didnt have AC in nevada heh I would be sooooo screwed.


----------



## LovesBigMen (May 28, 2010)

escapist said:


> All I can say is I love Vegas. I'll take hot and dry over cold and damp any day. I hate humidity. It can be 55 degree's outside and I'll sweat because of the humidity. I just hate it. So I'm very happy to live where its hot and dry. Yep lots of AC and fan's, but its not to bad to me.




Now that is very true I went to disneyland and my hair was getting all humid eh I hate humidity as well its boo! Lame as heck. So dry heat I like. But I like cold weather I can always cover up even though I am one to get very cold.:happy:


----------



## FishCharming (May 30, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> Now that is very true I went to disneyland and my hair was getting all humid eh I hate humidity as well its boo! Lame as heck. So dry heat I like. But I like cold weather I can always cover up even though I am one to get very cold.:happy:



you like cold weather, huh? well it doesn't get much colder than buffalo... you should totally consider moving, i'd be happy to show you around


----------



## LovesBigMen (May 31, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> you like cold weather, huh? well it doesn't get much colder than buffalo... you should totally consider moving, i'd be happy to show you around




Haha well if my family didn't live basicly in the west coast sure  jk
But I do like the cold even though I get cold quick, but at least you can put stuff on and with heat you can only take stuff off xD


----------



## warwagon86 (Jun 1, 2010)

i love the heat and the sun!!

i dont care if i sweat have a shower or a swim!! but my god dont knock the heat when its about!!!


----------



## Joe944 (Jun 1, 2010)

Where is summer.  This rainy weather blows.


----------



## Bearsy (Jun 1, 2010)

It poured last night so the heat cleared up nicely. I love night rain.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 1, 2010)

Joe944 said:


> Where is summer.  This rainy weather blows.




Um...I love the rain. It's sunny in OC. You could always come for a visit lol


----------



## RJI (Jun 1, 2010)

Is the weather in the OC as perfect as everyone says? I have a friend who has been trying to get me out there for years.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 1, 2010)

RJI said:


> Is the weather in the OC as perfect as everyone says? I have a friend who has been trying to get me out there for years.



Yes it is....no exaggeration.


----------



## RJI (Jun 1, 2010)

Time for a transfer.


----------



## Joe944 (Jun 1, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Um...I love the rain. It's sunny in OC. You could always come for a visit lol



I enjoy the rain too, but it does get old after a while... Alright I'll hop in my car now, be there in 5 hours.


----------



## MasterShake (Jun 2, 2010)

It's settled - a bunch of us single BHMs will move to Seattle and rent a foreclosed mansion. We'll pay our way by selling close circuit footage feeds to the FFAs and organize occasional outings to Vegas, the OC, and anywhere else our fanbase demands!

Time for our version of the GTL (gym-tan-laundry) life, my lads!!

(I for one take dibs on being nicknamed "The Situation"!)


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 2, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> It's settled - a bunch of us single BHMs will move to Seattle and rent a foreclosed mansion. We'll pay our way by selling close circuit footage feeds to the FFAs and organize occasional outings to Vegas, the OC, and anywhere else our fanbase demands!
> 
> Time for our version of the GTL (gym-tan-laundry) life, my lads!!
> 
> (I for one take dibs on being nicknamed "The Situation"!)



OMG a reality show consisting of fat guys living a fabulous life. Holy shit. I wanna be the casting director!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 2, 2010)

mossystate said:


> I think you'll be fine. We are pretty fortunate having the weather we do. Some people badmouth our weather in order to get fewer people moving here. Now, if you need bright sun all the time...then you may want to think about the move.



I loved my one summer visit to Seattle. Not to mention my trip up Rainier, taking pics of Hood, and the utter friendliness of the locals. And when you consider you're now at 54 degrees when I'm at 83... and none of my allergies hit in your area...

Yeah, I'd move if I could. And that's not even counting the business "namesake" I have in the area: Wanderers' Mail Service

Particularly funny to my friends, as I'm a furry (with wolf tendencies), and their mascot is an anthro dog with a mail pouch and a walking staff...


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 2, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> OMG a reality show consisting of fat guys living a fabulous life. Holy shit. I wanna be the casting director!



I'm game.


----------



## Joe944 (Jun 2, 2010)

The obvious choice for such an endeavor would be the bay area.


----------



## veil (Jun 2, 2010)

warwagon86 said:


> i love the heat and the sun!!
> 
> i dont care if i sweat have a shower or a swim!! but my god dont knock the heat when its about!!!



i just want to say that you seem really upbeat & cheerful, and i appreciate that. whether in person or on a message board it's just a wonderful & welcome quality.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 2, 2010)

veil said:


> i just want to say that you seem really upbeat & cheerful, and i appreciate that. whether in person or on a message board it's just a wonderful & welcome quality.




Isn't he great, Veil? I wanna marry him LOL


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 3, 2010)

You know what? I'm loving the sun and the heat today. Probably because it's my day off and I'm not stuck inside in shirt and tie with broken AC.


----------

